# Who here has had a successful internet relationship?



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 7, 2006)

Meaning your first contact with the person was online, (dating site, chat site, etc). Successful wouldn't necessarily have to be that you got married, but let's say that at the least you had a good time while the relationship lasted, and bear no significiant ill will towards the person today.

I personally moved 600 miles to fulfill an internet romance, I wouldn't say I wish her any bad luck, but I really couldn't say that I would do things over again either.

I still have to think the internet is a better tool than a single's bar, but that's not exactly tough competition to beat either.

Any thoughts?


----------



## missaf (Mar 7, 2006)

Two and a half year 1900 mile relationship here. We were the best of friends and parted on good company, we just were at a point where we felt we couldn't go on, paths parting, though I hope he'll come around some day 

Open, honest and quality communication was key. Though we did talk alot, we meshed in almost every area of life. Literally, talking on the phone with him (in network minutes on cell phones are AWESOME!), was like being in the same room communication wise. He'd call just to see how my day was, things like that. It was by no means romantic, despite the benefits we shared on occasion, but it was mutual, long lasting, and a great period of my life. I'm kinda angry at the situation because I was hoping for more, but I hold nothing but respect for the way we handled things, and hope to find that feeling again, because it was incredible to be so close to someone, only to have it slip through my fingers.


----------



## Anguisette (Mar 7, 2006)

My s/o and I have been together since June of 2001, and we met online in December of 1999. We didn't meet at a bash, and neither of us were looking to "hook up" when we first made contact.

I think that made a difference.

He contacted me via an email link on my site about research (I'm a writer, he's in medicine, and he wanted to ask me where I got some numbers in an article I had written). We emailed back and forth a few times. Eventually he "followed" me to chat just to have more one-on-one. Initially I didn't even know he lived in my area.

The night I met him in person it was to tell him I enjoyed our intellectual discourse but had no intention of dating anyone. I figured he'd get one look at me and want out, anyway.

So much for my best laid plans.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 7, 2006)

Yep, I met my second husband on line!

I posted a current picture; answered everyone, was honest that I was looking for a relationship not a jump in the hay.

I met in neutral places with lots of people and honestly had a great time. I met some really nice gentlemen and one or two stinkers...they were married trolls.

But 6 months to the day we met; we married and that's been over two years ago! 

View attachment weddingphoto_edited.jpg


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> Two and a half year 1900 mile relationship here. We were the best of friends and parted on good company, we just were at a point where we felt we couldn't go on, paths parting, though I hope he'll come around some day
> 
> Open, honest and quality communication was key. Though we did talk alot, we meshed in almost every area of life. Literally, talking on the phone with him (in network minutes on cell phones are AWESOME!), was like being in the same room communication wise. He'd call just to see how my day was, things like that. It was by no means romantic, despite the benefits we shared on occasion, but it was mutual, long lasting, and a great period of my life. I'm kinda angry at the situation because I was hoping for more, but I hold nothing but respect for the way we handled things, and hope to find that feeling again, because it was incredible to be so close to someone, only to have it slip through my fingers.



Good to hear...At 25/26 and without the looks of Brad Pitt I don't think meat markets are my thing. I wonder if distance is the main difficulty in internet relationships or is it the type of people who tend to go this route? 

I wonder if the lack of romance that you two had was the result of distance not allowing it to really get going. I appreciate how the wonders of modern technology can make it almost seem like two people are with each other, but let's face it, there's no substitute for physical contact.

David


----------



## missaf (Mar 7, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Good to hear...At 25/26 and without the looks of Brad Pitt I don't think meat markets are my thing. I wonder if distance is the main difficulty in internet relationships or is it the type of people who tend to go this route?



I think for people who are ready to be accepting of a body type in general (BBW), and realize that they are more interested in the person as a whole and their emotional and personal capacities, online meeting and relationships are a great way to proceed. 





Kingplaya4 said:


> I wonder if the lack of romance that you two had was the result of distance not allowing it to really get going. I appreciate how the wonders of modern technology can make it almost seem like two people are with each other, but let's face it, there's no substitute for physical contact.
> 
> David



I've often considered that. Distance my have played a role, but I'm more inclined to think it was a maturity issue. Since I have a kid and still want more, my age (5 years old) may have played a role, since he admitted that while he loves my kid and me, he's not prepared for the responsibility. When together, though, that thought flavored our time together and was a form of barrier to really connecting on every level, which would have been bad given our differences.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I'm new and this is my first post. I met my husband through a Yahoo Group. He lived in Wyoming, and I live in Ohio.

Long story short, he IM'd me one night, we started chatting, became best friends over months and months of talking and thought it would be fun to meet. He drove to Ohio, stayed a week and we realized we were in love. On his way back to Wyoming to get things in order so he could move to Ohio, he called me and told me he knew what our wedding day would be. September 27, 2004. I laughed because I wasn't even thinking about marriage. We'll celebrate two years of incredibly happy marriage this September! :wubu: 

The best thing we did was start out as friends. We gained trust in one another, opened up about everything, and that has built a very solid foundation for our marriage. We have no secrets. First relationship I can say that about!!

Anyway, I had to respond to this post. Brought back happy memories! Thanks!

Janice


----------



## Emma (Mar 7, 2006)

you people move very quick towards marriage! lol

I've had a few boyfriends I've met off the net.


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my husband online a little over 9 years ago. But he only lived in a suburb of my city, so we met in person very shortly afterwards. Never had a long distance online relationship turn into anything though. And the vast majority of local internet-initiated meetings never amounted to much either. Only a handful I actually wanted to meet in person, and only a few I was willing to go on a second date with and only one other I developed a emotional bond with. 

Tracy


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2006)

Wife and I were about 4 hours apart when we met online Feb 1996...met in person May 1996...married Dec 1996. The biggest key to success, as I see it, honesty. Wen both are honest with each other and themselves, the rest can be worked out to either make it a long term thing, or to end it on good terms, which ever way the relationship evolves.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 7, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Meaning your first contact with the person was online, (dating site, chat site, etc). Successful wouldn't necessarily have to be that you got married, but let's say that at the least you had a good time while the relationship lasted, and bear no significiant ill will towards the person today.
> 
> I personally moved 600 miles to fulfill an internet romance, I wouldn't say I wish her any bad luck, but I really couldn't say that I would do things over again either.
> 
> ...



Well, I haven't met anyone other than on the Internet since 1988. Yes, eighty-eight. So I can't really comment on ways to meet people other than over the Internet. 

My mom always said that if you met a man in a bar - he would leave you in a bar. From what I have observed this seems to be true more often than not.

I have had some good relationships and some bad relationship with people I met over the Internet (one very bad one with a serial abuser who had me in the battered women's shelter 3 times. I did not give up, but I am much more careful now than I used to be).

I don't think it is the method of meeting that makes the difference, but the people involved.

By the way, close to 100% of my married/in a long term relationship friends met their S.O.'s either on the Internet or through Mensa (or in a couple of cases, a combination of the 2).


----------



## abluesman (Mar 7, 2006)

Christy and I met online. We were both blues fanatics and met on a blues website. We immediately became very good online friends. We chatted, talked about music and life in general. I knew she was very special, but I was not really looking for a relationship since I had just divorced. She lived 1 1/2 hours from my hometown. After a year or so, my band was playing in a town about mid-way between where I lived and where she lived. I invited her and some of her friends to come see us play. I was onstage (playing drums at the time) and I saw this beautiful SSBBW sitting at a table next to the dance floor and I knew it was her. It was love at first sight!!! On our next break I walked over and gave her a big kiss. That was Dec. 15, 2000. On New Years Eve we had our first offical date and the rest, as they say, is history. I'm proud to say our love grows stronger with each passing day. 

The internet is an amazing thing. Without it, I never would have had the chance to meet my soul-mate.


----------



## Jane (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my late sweetie online.

Actually "met" most of my friends online, shortly before meeting in person, on political website.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 7, 2006)

My daughter and her husband met online thru aol. They have been married 9 and a half years now, and are quite happy. However, it was never a long distance thing. Stephan lived in San Diego, and was searching for women in the area that had BBW in their profile...he met Rach online. A week later they met, and have never been apart.

One of my best girlfriends met her DH thru Dim chat, and they married a few years later. He imigrated from Canada to lived with her here in So California, and they are quite happy. They've been married about 7 years. 

So, online relationtionships can work, whether you are long distance or in the same city. But I tend to think if you can meet someone closer in proximity, you have a better chance to get together more often to see if the chemistry is as real in person as it is online, which can sometimes be an issue.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2006)

I met the "love of my life" (((((Josalynn)))) online.  :wubu: 

I even have her online name and (month/day/year that we both got married) inscribed on the inside of my wedding band. 

The day that we met was October 25th 2001...the day we got married was October 25th 2003. 

We mistakingly went to a yahoo chatroom that was called NA Chat back in July of 2001. Both of us thought it was Nursing Assistant Chat, but it turned out to be Narcotics Anonymous Chat. :doh:


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my other half online and we've been living together in blissful sin for the last 18 months or so.

Lol - I still have a copy of our very first online chat when he told me I was out of his league. His fake modesty snared me and still makes me laugh. It wasnt true then and its not true now but I do remind him he said it every so often


----------



## Tina (Mar 7, 2006)

My honey and I met here at Dimensions, on the old Weight Board many years ago, but have been together as a couple for a year and a half. It's a LDR (I'm in California and he's in Canada), which is a challenge, but we have a great time together and see each other on a regular basis -- and plan on being together before too long.

Conrad is responsible for a whole lotta couples finding happiness. Thanks, Conrad!!






And bluesman, your and Christy's relationship sounds like such a deep, sweet one. An inspiration.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I met the "love of my life" (((((Josalynn)))) online.  :wubu:
> 
> I even have her online name and (month/day/year that we both got married) inscribed on the inside of my wedding band.
> 
> ...



That's an incredibly cute story, Swamps.


----------



## Mini (Mar 7, 2006)

All the relationships I've ever held have originated online. I guess it's easier to mask the fact that I'm awkward as fuck when I'm just typing.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my sweetie online too. He passed away three months ago, but I wouldn't trade the years we had together for the world.

Like BeaBea, I have our first chat too and several months of chats after that until he moved to be with me. Later he started saving them too as backup so between the both of us I have almost all of them. He's really the only guy I ever saved chats with and now they're little treasures. I suppose that's one thing only internet dating can offer.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my (to date!) love of my life online (he found me through Dimensions WB back in the day), and I've met several other very significant loves and boyfriends online as well. All of those relationships have ended, but none because of how they began online. 

They're usually very far away, but I don't consider that a huge issue at all. I think it's a bad approach to assume that a good match for you will also happen to have landed in your geographical area... so I'm always willing to ignore distance for a good person.


----------



## jamie (Mar 7, 2006)

On April 15th, my boyfriend and I will have been together for 4 years. Although we never replied to one another on the DimBoards, that is basically where we met. I always think nice sweet things about Dim for bringing us together.

He sent me an email and we met a couple of weeks later. For 2 years we lived 6 hours apart, and then on our second anniversary we moved in together. 

I have met good dates and bad dates online, just like in real-time life. It is a gamble anytime you are putting yourself out there, I just got really lucky this last time.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 7, 2006)

I met my soon-to-be-ex-husband in an AOL chatroom in the summer of 1996. We got married in May of 1997, and were together until 2003. Things didn't work out for us, but it had nothing to do with the way we met - it was the usual hideous array of things that pull couples apart, sadly. Even though I now loathe AOL on principle, I will always be grateful for them bringing him into my life, as he is now one of my very best friends. 

Now that I'm single, I live in a small town in the country, so if I didn't have the internet on which to meet potential dates, I think I'd lose my mind. All the males here are either already married, in their 70's, or in high school. 

The thing about "internet dating" is that I don't think it should be much different from regular dating. Sure, you "meet" the person online, but at some point you meet in person and see what your chemistry's like, spend time together and get to know each other, etc. -- the only difference is how you initially met. However, people do seem to have very divergent definitions of the term "online relationship". For some, it merely means that you met online but it developed into a real-time in-person relationship, as it should, but for others "online relationship" is a romantic relationship with someone they've met online that may go on for a very long time without them ever actually meeting. 

So I suppose it really depends on one's definition.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 7, 2006)

*I met my Chimpi Baby online... Well he found me... I had had a profile on match.com for like two years went on a couple of bad dates then I just stopped looking.. That was when I got a wink from him, I went and checked out his profile no pictures but he sounded like a good guy.. but for me his age was a problem at the time he was 19 and I was 20 going on 21. I am mature for my age and I was like 19 I know how they can be. Well I didn't respond to his first atempt. He tried again this time emailing me. I replied and we talked for a couple of months. He lived on the east coast of florida and me on the west. We were 2 hours apart. Well I ended up having to move, But I ended up moving back due to something happening. We started talking more online and on the phone daily (HIGH CELL PHONE BILLS!!) LOL Well we deiced we wanted to meet. So we made plans for him to come and stay at my then step moms place. Sep 25, 2003 Is the day we first met. He got lost trying to find my house. So when he first got there I was nervious. I went outside to tell him he needed to move the car because my dad and step mom would be back soon. I had my hands on my hips and when he got out of that car i was like DAMN is he a hottie! LOL I was very pleasently surprised his pictures he sent me didn't do him justice! AT ALL! Well we talked and decided that at the end of the weekend we would decide if we wanted to give a relationship a chance. Well Sep 28,2003 I said yes I will be your girlfriend. From then on every weekend he would come and see me. We had fun for the first couple of months. Dec 4,2003 I moved in with him. In Feb 14,2004 we moved into our apartment!! Best V-day ever! Well shortly after that I lost my older brother On March 31,2004 in a car accident. That brought us even closer. He met my whole family at my brothers funerral. He was my rock then and to this day he is still my rock! Sep 28th will be 3 yrs! I am so happy I have found the man I want to spend the rest of my life with!:smitten:  

Sorry guys I basicly told the whole story! LOL SORRY!!!*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never dated a guy that I hadn't met on the internet. For me, it's alot easier to do a search for guys that like fat girls than to approach a guy in person who may or may not be a fa. Also, I don't do bars, because of my job..and because I just don't really like bars. Living in a small town, that really limits the places to meet nice people.

None of my relationships worked out of course, I wouldn't be single for my 5th year if they had. But, I have met some really great people and hope to continue to make new friends as time goes by.

I think ldr can work, if both people have an understanding that the distance won't be a forever thing. If I were to meet the right guy, and we both loved each other I would be willing to move to be with him. Granted, I would need more of a committment than just bf/gf thing to move. But, I just feel like love is such a precious commodity these days and it isn't something to take lightly.

I wish everyone currently in a long distance relationship nothing but the best of luck and if you are considering..go thru with it..it could be the best thing that ever happened to you


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> I met my sweetie online too. He passed away three months ago, but I wouldn't trade the years we had together for the world.
> 
> Like BeaBea, I have our first chat too and several months of chats after that until he moved to be with me. Later he started saving them too as backup so between the both of us I have almost all of them. He's really the only guy I ever saved chats with and now they're little treasures. I suppose that's one thing only internet dating can offer.




Now that you mention it, I had kept all the emails and some of the chats from when Pammie and I met online. I never really knew why I was keeping them, it just seemed the thing to do at the time. Later, after we were married, She asked me what the bunch of diskettes in the drawer were for. She got a kick out of me having kept them. Unfortunately, those 5.25" floppies went the way of the drives they fit in...they just kind of disappeared over the years.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 7, 2006)

I too have 'been there done that', with the internet romances. However, my story is not a 'happily ever after' one... 

I was 'involved' with a man for just on three years. He lives in America, Kansas, to be precise; I live in Australia. 

It was the most incredibly passionate, romantic and then earth shattering saddest, time of my life. It was doomed from the start, yet I refused to see the truth. 

Would I do it again? ummmm......good question!......I'm a hell of a lot more cynical because of that romance, so I'd probably not fall so heavily for any man, ever again. 

That doesn't mean I will stop flirting with someone special............ 

Just be VERY careful when it comes to internet romances, some become wonderful relationships, which is great for the people involved. However, from what I've heard and experienced most don't!!

Joa


----------



## ciaobella (Mar 7, 2006)

Well I met many great guys online to whom I wish no ill will. I will say though that out of the 100 or so I met (yes I was busy that year  ) I did come across about 5 bad ones, that's not such a bad ratio though if you think about it 

Oh and internet relationships can lead to more, I'm currently engaged to a guy I met online :wubu:


----------



## BellyQueen (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow there are quite a lot of us who met people on line. I met my Beloved 5 years ago. He was from England,me from the States(Ohio) In July it will be 3 years we have been married. We actually met here at Dimensions. If it weren't for this site we would never have met. I am so grateful to Conrad and everyone who runs this site:bow:


----------



## Anguisette (Mar 7, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Just be VERY careful when it comes to internet romances, some become wonderful relationships, which is great for the people involved. However, from what I've heard and experienced most don't!!



Not to quibble, or to pick on you, Tiger's_Lily, but I think the same can/is said about every kind of dating. Internet hookups and personal ad hookups are more common these days, but I have yet to see any real evidence that they are in any way more or less successful or dangerous/risky.

We should all be careful no matter what, of course. Meeting a blind date without taking precautions is risky, period.

I think, in my experience, the horror stories come from predators hooking up with people who are online looking and are very needy as a result. But to me that's not different than people who are down at the local pub looking to be picked up and finding creepos looking for an easy... well you get the idea.

Safety first, no matter where you met him/her. And never hesitate to use whoishe.com to check things out.


----------



## Ash (Mar 7, 2006)

My boyfriend and I met via Dimensions at the end of 2003. We became best friends and eventually fell in love. We've been together just over 2 years now. 

Yay for Conrad and Ruby and their success at bringing fat girls and those who love them together!


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 7, 2006)

Tina said:


> Conrad is responsible for a whole lotta couples finding happiness. Thanks, Conrad!!



Much obliged. I am so glad you found a great guy! It always makes me happy to see people find each other here at Dimensions. I never dreamed it'd be so many.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2006)

I've never met anyone personally that I met first online. In fact, I think I don't even exist.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I've never met anyone personally that I met first online. In fact, I think I don't even exist.


Wow..I thought everyone had "popped" their internet cherry..LOL


----------



## Aliena (Mar 8, 2006)

I met my hubby online in December of 2001. We talked on and off for almost a year when in 2002, he and I decided to meet. (this is definitely an edited version)

We both got to talking about it the other day, as our 3rd wedding anniversery is coming up and it dawned on me that I never laid an eye on him before we met. I hadn't even seen a picture of him. The funny thing is when I did meet him, I picked him out of a crowd; I knew who he was without hesitation. 

We met that night and have not been apart since. Our anniversery is March 21. I love him...and I will have to stop there or this will be a mushy, gooshy, post!! :wubu:


----------



## Kingplaya4 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for replying everybody 

Seems like most people found love online. I guess it makes sense, people that use the internet for dating are probably mostly normal people just using a non-traditional outlet.

I guess the one thing that still bothers me about it is the opportunity for deception and time wasting, but I guess that could still happen irl, although I think its a good bit harder for those people who are not regular practictioners of deceit.

Ok, how about for those who didn't meet online....anyone want to share their stories? I very much enjoyed reading the previos ones. Anyone marry someone they met at a bar? Sounds stupid, but still seems like a lot of people go there searching for someone.


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 8, 2006)

I've also had pleasant internet-related dating experience. In my experience most people online are pretty honest or do a good job of avoiding situations where you'll learn otherwise ie: they don't suggest meeting in person.

I once knew a guy who met his wife in a bar: They had this mixer they played and he rigged it so he got set up with the hottest girl there and he loved telling the story at parties.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 8, 2006)

I've dated a few guys I met online. Nothing ever came of them, until I met my future husband. He was different. We didn't start chatting with dating in mind....we became friends and had nearly everything in common. Then we became best friends...you know that person you run to when you want to hide from the rest of the world? yeah that type of friend. He was actually in a relationship at the time, which I deeply respected, so I thought nothing would ever become of this awesome friend I had made.

Well....life changes, and people split up. It only took him a few months after that for him to come to his senses and realise he loved me  We have been together ever since. We actually just met in the flesh for the first time in Feb...we spent 10 glorious days together. He was able to meet my parents and most of my siblings. We hit it off awesome. There is no doubt in either of our minds that we are "the one" for eachother. 

It can happen and it does happen, but that being said, it's not something you can force, just like in the "real world". *sigh* I love him.:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Zoom (Mar 8, 2006)

My uncle (the one who is _not_ crazy) suddenly, about 3-4 years ago, told us he'd found someone online. When she finally came over to visit from Colorado, I was surprised that she was a supersize woman and very beautiful!

From that moment on, I had to stay away from my uncle because I was seething with jealousy.

After about a year of marriage, however, they broke up and are in the divorce process, though still very amicable to one another.

I guess it isn't successful if it breaks up, but it DID last a couple years... sometimes that's all one can hope for. I still envy him.


----------



## HassanChop (Mar 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Wow..I thought everyone had "popped" their internet cherry..LOL





(Raises hand slowly......) There's one un-popped cherry left. All relationships and 2 marriages were the old fashioned way...But if you meet the right person it doesn't matter where.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

Aliena said:


> I met my hubby online in December of 2001. We talked on and off for almost a year when in 2002, he and I decided to meet. (this is definitely an edited version)
> 
> We both got to talking about it the other day, as our 3rd wedding anniversery is coming up and it dawned on me that I never laid an eye on him before we met. I hadn't even seen a picture of him. The funny thing is when I did meet him, I picked him out of a crowd; I knew who he was without hesitation.
> 
> We met that night and have not been apart since. Our anniversery is March 21. I love him...and I will have to stop there or this will be a mushy, gooshy, post!! :wubu:



Nah, not too mushy. I liked your post. Very sweet, in fact!  

I hope that you both do something special for your upcoming anniversary which is coming up very soon.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Nah, not too mushy. I liked your post. Very sweet, in fact!
> 
> I hope that you both do something special for your upcoming anniversary which is coming up very soon.




Ahhhh, thank you!! Well, we've had a myriad of good fortune and plan on celebrating at the Red Lobster by breaking bread with family and friends. 

I know one friend that is counting the minutes to sipping the appletinis and eating the cheesy bread. :eat2: I have to say, I'm counting with her--:smitten: 

I think that once we get our new vehicle, we'll take a ride to Gatinlinburg and get one of those weekend-lover-spots-with-a-hot-tub-shaped-like-a-heart and have a private celebration there. :wubu:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 9, 2006)

I had long-term relationships with 3 men I met online.

The first man was local, so the internet was only a meeting place. He was new to the area and posted in a newsgroup. I invited him to a NAAFA event. We dated for 4 years. After several years of not speaking to one another, we ran into each other in Dim Chat just over a year ago and decided to be good internet friends. He's definitely one of my best friends and always was so when we were dating.

The second was very un-local. I logged a lot of international miles on my frequent flier card. That relationship lasted 3 years, and I highly doubt he'd want to speak to me now. The worst bit about a relationship like that is, when the time comes to break up, it has to be done over the phone or internet and things get left very unresolved.

The third I married. We met in Dim chat, dated for 1 1/2 years [long distance, but logging in many visits and daily multi-hour conversations]. We've been married now for 1 1/2 years. I had enough internet dating at this point to know a lot of the ways men lied to me and manipulated me to be much wiser in what I asked him and what I said to him. I didn't play games either, which I think helped make our marriage not terribly different from dating. [For example, I knew I'd not always wear makeup when we got married, so I let him see me without it while we were dating. Little things like that which are honest and true, not putting on a show for someone you're trying to impress. I didn't want him coming back and saying that I wasn't the person he thought he was marrying. I don't think it's limited to online romances, though.]

It's very difficult at times to get to know the real person online. People create their internet personas, but reality sets in when a couple must meet [if you ever do, as I know many who back out]. I met a lot of guys online who were able to hide the more unsavory parts of their personalities or circumstances. I went out on a lot of first dates.  But I always made sure I followed rules such as checking up on them before we met [my personal trick was to "play blonde" and act like a forgetful ditz so I could see if their stories were consistent], letting someone know where I'd be and that I'd check in at a certain time, and meeting in public.

I don't know as meeting someone in a typical meeting place is that much different, aside from not having a screen to hide behind at the time of meeting. People can still lie about having spouses or seem smooth when they're really abusive buggers. The internet simply makes it easier to hide those things for longer so that the one lied to is head over heels in love when they find out the dirty secrets, making it that much harder to see things clearly.


----------



## Durin (Mar 9, 2006)

I met my Wife online but our relationship developed irl. We met at Bob Evans in March of 1999. We were both 28 and knew what we wanted in a spouse. The First time I met Nik I knew I was going to marry her.We got engaged in June and married in December 1999. 6years later we are still in Love and going strong.


----------



## Elfcat (Mar 9, 2006)

Kingplaya4 said:


> Meaning your first contact with the person was online, (dating site, chat site, etc). Successful wouldn't necessarily have to be that you got married, but let's say that at the least you had a good time while the relationship lasted, and bear no significiant ill will towards the person today.



I had a few online contacts which became more. Some only for a short time, others for longer, and now one woman I met online will become my wife in only a few short weeks.


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm having a successful internet relationship right now.


----------



## harry (Mar 9, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I've dated a few guys I met online. Nothing ever came of them, until I met my future husband. He was different. We didn't start chatting with dating in mind....we became friends and had nearly everything in common. Then we became best friends...you know that person you run to when you want to hide from the rest of the world? yeah that type of friend. He was actually in a relationship at the time, which I deeply respected, so I thought nothing would ever become of this awesome friend I had made.
> 
> Well....life changes, and people split up. It only took him a few months after that for him to come to his senses and realise he loved me  We have been together ever since. We actually just met in the flesh for the first time in Feb...we spent 10 glorious days together. He was able to meet my parents and most of my siblings. We hit it off awesome. There is no doubt in either of our minds that we are "the one" for eachother.
> 
> It can happen and it does happen, but that being said, it's not something you can force, just like in the "real world". *sigh* I love him.:wubu: :smitten:




I made a similar experience than BigBellySSBBW. I also dated a few girls I met on the internet. However, none of them went quite well.
One day, however, I had another date with a girl I also met online. I knew from the first minute that this is the girl I was looking for. :smitten: The first year, we spent every weekend together. I met her parents and relatives and she met mine. One year ago, we decided to share an appartment. There is also no doubt in either of our minds that we are "the one" for eachother.


----------



## fotoman1133406 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wet met 13 yrs ago thanx to "N.A.A.F.A." and "DIMENSIONS". and married. Sadly this last Tues my wife Lois passed away. I don't know about you guys but in a way I think maybe this might count as both "on-line" and successfull. I sure do.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2006)

When I was 16 I met a few men from the net but nothing came from it at first. Then I met a 22 year old guy who had a flat about half a mile from my house, we met, got on ok and went out with each other. I stayed there a lot (he lost his job over this time) because I was still in foster care at that time. I then left my foster home and got my own place. He lost the flat he had, moved into mine, but still didn't have a job and didn't get on benefits, so I was supporting him on the very little money I had at the time. I was into recreational drugs at the time, and I liked to spend only a minimal amount on living (a few quid on cheap noodles, pasta and tins of tomatos) and he expected me to be buying top brand proper foods, and complained when I bought cheaper ones (I bought more food than I was used to, because I knew he wanted to eat proper foods, but unless they were top brand he used to moan) I kicked him out not long after because I got pregnant, he wanted to keep it, but I was a crazy 16 year old and lost the baby not long after and he was very bitter about it. We kept the relationship going for a little while after he moved into a friends house, but I'd really had enough of him by then. He was a loser.

The second guy I ended up dating from the internet was 18 (i was 17 at the time so closer in age) was quite a good looking guy but a total pussy. We'd spend a lot of the time drinking, and hanging out, but we never got that serious because I kept arguing with him and wanted someone a bit more grown up. That only lasted about 3 months till we finally ended it. He's now dating an ex friend of mine and has been for a year. 

The third guy I met lived in a city not far away from me. He was a few years older, and while I thought he was kinda cool - I just wasn't that attracted to him. (he was the first FA i dated properly) he'd come and stay at mine some weekends and I'd go to his some weekends, and we'd normally see each other midweek. At the time I was more into going out to clubs and getting wrecked, and he was more into watching football and going to gigs. It was an OK relationship, we argued a lot but I don't regret the relationship like the some of the others. He's a good guy and I hope he finds someone nice.

The forth guy I had a relationship with was more my type than the others, he had long hair and was tall. I was in a bit of a mess when I met him, and so was he. I deluded myself into thinking he wanted to be with me and he used me for sex and fucked with my head. Even when I thought I liked him, we'd fight. I guess we were sexually compatable and we had some cool times but we're definatly not for each other. 

The 5th guy. Well I met at fatnats many years ago. We spoke occasionally on msn but not that often. I thought he was kinda my type but we never really got on because I was a complete cow back when we did start talking, and I thought I ruled the roost and he was one of the only ones that didn't take my shit. We started chatting more a while back and realised that we really did like each other and started discussing plans to meet. He even sent me a massive bunch of flowers and some chocolates to my house (I nearly died lol) I was waiting on the train station when I saw someone in a stupid hat (i hate hats) walk over, and I thought 'oh please god, not him' and he walked over to me and it was him. I gave him a hug and we got into a cab to my house. While in the cab I laughed about his hat, he took it off and I realised then that he was adoreable. We were pretty quiet in the taxi to mine, and then afterwards we went to the pub, after two drinks everything was fine and I really started to like him. The whole time he was here was great, and we've seen each other a few times since. 

We do argue, but most of the time that's my fault because I've realised now I'm just a bitch lol. I really do love him with all my heart and we're planning on moving in with each other in sept. wooot!


----------



## BellyQueen (Apr 30, 2006)

I know I've had successful internet relationship. My husband and I met on one of these boards. I was the only one to reply to his post. He is originally from England and I'm from the States. We've known each other for 5 years.We got married in July 2003 and this July it will be 3 years we have been married. We are so happy together !! If it weren't for these boards we would have never met.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Hooray for you and your fella, Bellyqueen! I love hearing about successful long distance relationships that involve moving across the ocean. It makes the distance in my relationship (500 miles) seem just a little smaller. 

We met in Dimensions chat over a year ago and have been dating since June. I'd definitely call it a success so far. I can't wait for the day we're in the same city permanently and I'm counting down the days to our next visit.. 26 *sigh*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 1, 2006)

My current boyfriend and I met through an online dating service. And I must say, it worked well for us. We've been together almost a year (05/21). But, I must say, I think it's lasted because we both want the same thing from a relationship. Neither of us is in any hurry to get married (I'm in school full time, he went through a bad divorce), plus we trust each other and aren't 'high maintance'. We're happy with the time we have together and support each other's 'space'. And I've never felt so safe and secure in any relationship I've had with a man since I've been dating. Like any way of meeting a potential mate, I believe it's the two people who make it work or not.


----------



## olivefun (May 2, 2006)

fotoman1133406 said:


> Sadly this last Tues my wife Lois passed away. .



Did I read this correctly?
I am so sorry to hear this.

sorry.
I have no idea what you are feeling, this must be a dreadful time for you.
I wish you peace.


----------



## Webmaster (May 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Conrad is responsible for a whole lotta couples finding happiness. Thanks, Conrad!!



I am trying as hard as I can. Do you have idea how much I am paying just on arrows every month? And now the BBW/FA Cupid tells me the new regulations specify you need two arrows for fat folk, so that doubles the cost, and there's this new arrow recycling law where we have to account for every last one and its disposal. I mean, come on. Those folks probably have no clue how tough it is to retrieve some of those arrows, especially the industrial strength Dimensions titanium models we use! Oy.


----------



## Jes (May 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:
 

> I am trying as hard as I can. Do you have idea how much I am paying just on arrows every month? And now the BBW/FA Cupid tells me the new regulations specify you need two arrows for fat folk, so that doubles the cost, and there's this new arrow recycling law where we have to account for every last one and its disposal. I mean, come on. Those folks probably have no clue how tough it is to retrieve some of those arrows, especially the industrial strength Dimensions titanium models we use! Oy.


Conrad, I think you're doing a fantastic job. You're very dedicated. If I could make one small request, could you shoot an arrow at me, please? Or in my general direction at least? It would really mean a lot, more than you could know. Thanks!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 2, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes! Two successful relationships for me, started on the internet! Both through AOL chatting. One has been my husband for over eight years now.

Tracy


----------



## olivefun (May 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> I am trying as hard as I can. Do you have idea how much I am paying just on arrows every month? And now the BBW/FA Cupid tells me the new regulations specify you need two arrows for fat folk, so that doubles the cost, and there's this new arrow recycling law where we have to account for every last one and its disposal. I mean, come on. Those folks probably have no clue how tough it is to retrieve some of those arrows, especially the industrial strength Dimensions titanium models we use! Oy.


 

Conrad, I am so please you have figured out both the* slings* and the *arrows.* 
Thank you 

My life would not be as much fun if you weren't (indirectly) in it..


----------



## Tina (May 3, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> I am trying as hard as I can. Do you have idea how much I am paying just on arrows every month? And now the BBW/FA Cupid tells me the new regulations specify you need two arrows for fat folk, so that doubles the cost, and there's this new arrow recycling law where we have to account for every last one and its disposal. I mean, come on. Those folks probably have no clue how tough it is to retrieve some of those arrows, especially the industrial strength Dimensions titanium models we use! Oy.



Now, you are one conscientious Cupid, Conrad. Just be careful that little piece of cloth you're wearing there doesn't slip, Cupid...


----------

